# I am outta the heat for a week!!



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well I am at the airport in Houston and about to head out to Fortaleza Brazil!! Catch you all when I get back unless i can get online down there.. 

My eyes are still crossed thanks Tortuga!! LOL :spineyes:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Have a super trip Robert. Be safe down yander.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Be safe


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Have a good trip, Mate....and take yore long drawers...it's wintertime down there..lol


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well I made it!! no cellular service and the wi-fi is up and down here! I will try to get some photos but I am not gonna have time for much during my stay. OH yeah I almost forgot, the group I had dinner with tonight thought I was nutz for peeling my boiled shrimp??? They just cut the tail off and eat it hull, legs and all sometime tail and all.. Sorry I could not do it..:biggrin::biggrin:
Catch yall Later!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

haha, thats good. I don't blame you. I peel mine and no chance in not doing it either.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Finally made it home!! It is nice to be back!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome back - hope it was a productive trip.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Glad your back on US soil. Did you bring back one of the pretty girls from Brazil?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Guys, Yes it was a very productive visit, as a matter of fact so productive i only got 4 hours of spare time to do some shopping for the kiddos and my better half. 

I must admit there are certainly some beautiful women there, fortunatly for my life none came home with me!! Tena would probably just shoot me before i made it to the porch!! 

Departed Fortaleaza, Brazil at 1500 yesterday and arrived Houston 0530 today..


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Great to have you back home. To bad you didn't get any time for leisure. Would sure make business trips better to have a little leisure time. Anyway, welcome back.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Welcome home Robert.:brew:






FishBone


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Welcome back dude !
Got any pics ?


----------

